# القبض على المتهمين الثلاثة في حادثة مقتل طالب هندسة السويس



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يوليو 2012)

*القبض على المتهمين الثلاثة في حادثة مقتل طالب هندسة السويس*


* 7/5/2012 11:03:00 AM*

* السويس - أشرف دياب: أعلن اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، أنه تم القبض  علي الثلاثة أشخاص الملتحين المتهمين والذين قاموا بقتل طالب الفرقة  الثالثة بكلية الهندسة جامعة السويس، أحمد حسين عيد، أمام سينما رينيسانس  بالسويس.*
* وأكد رفعت أن عملية القبض تمت، فجر الخميس، وتم التحفظ على أسمائهم لإجراء  تحقيقات سرية للوقوف على الحقيقة كاملة، مشيرا إلي أنه سيتم عقد مؤتمر صحفي  لإعلان كافة الحقائق للرأي العام المصري.*
* وترجع وقائع الحادثة إلي اعتداء ثلاثة أشخاص علي أحمد حسين طالب الفرقة  الثالثة بكلية هندسة السويس مع خطيبته، حيث قاموا بالاعتداء عليه وأردوه  قتيلا.*



* مصراوي*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

*بالإعدام إن شاء الله ...عشان قلب أبوه يبرد*
*ومصر كلهااااا تطمن ..*
*عايزين رئيس نيابة "دكر" يعرف أزاى يوجه الأتهامات *


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)

مبروك عليكوا الاعدام يا ولاد ال ....


----------



## هالة الحب (5 يوليو 2012)

الاعدام هو الحكم العادل حتى تكون هذه الكلاب عبره لغيرها


----------



## nahed hanna (5 يوليو 2012)

و هيعملوا إيه في ونيس و ال...كانت معاه ع الطريق
يجب تطبيق الحد


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2012)

لما نشوف هترسا على ايه ومين العيال دى اساسا​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2012)

يُثبت لسهولة المتابعه اتمنى
اضافة كل ما يخص القضيه فى هذا الموضوع !


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

*عرض”الملتحين ” المتهمين بقتل طالب الهندسة بالسويس على النيابة المسائية اليوم
 ..........................​...

قال مصدر قضائى بنيابة السويس أنه تقرر عرض “وليد حسين بيومى عبد الله “وشهرته ” الشيخ وليد 28 سنه عامل – عنتر عبد النبى سيد أحمد خليفة ” 26 سنه موظف بشركة السويس للصلب – مجدى فاروق معاطى أبوالعنين 33 سنه موظف بجهاز التجميل والنظافة بمحافظة السويس “والمتهمين بمقتل الشاب ” أحمد حسين عيد ” والتعدى عليه مساء 25 يونيةالماضى ولقى مصرعه متاثرا بالطعن فى قدمه اليسرى فى 1 يوليو الحالى ، وذلك على النيابة المسائية اليوم الخميس للتحقيق معهم ومن المتوقع أن يتم حبسهم 15 يوم على ذمة التحقيقات.

كانت مديرية أمن السويس نجحت اليوم فجر اليوم فى القبض على المتهمين فى القضية التى شغلت الرأى العام لمدة أسبوع ، وأستمر التحقيق معهم قرابة الـ 9 ساعات إعترفواخلالها بتفاصيل الواقعة وهى ” أثناء إستقلالهم دراجة نارية بدون لوحات معدنية بشارع الجيش شاهدوا بحديقة مجاورة لسينما ريسانس المجنى عليه وبرفقته فتاة فى وضع مخل بالأداب فتوجهوا إليهما لنهيهما عن أفعالهما وحدثت مشادة بينهم والمجنى عليه حيث قام الأول والثانى بصفعه على وجهه وتشاجروا معه وحاول المجنى عليه التعدى عليهم بسلاح أبيض ” مطواة” إلا أنهم حاولوا إنتزاعها منه فحدثت إصابته وأضاف المتهم الثالث بأنه شاهد المتهم الثانى شاهراً سلاح أبيض” مطواة ” أثناء تشاجره مع المجنى عليه*


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:









أنقر للتوسيع...


هما دول اللى عايزين يحكموا مصر ....... ......؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههه تخيل بقى
الاولانى مسجل خطر
والتانى محفظ قرأن 
والثالث موظف فى شركة نظافة 
وجايين يقولوا لمهندس  انت  قاعد معاها ليه وفين المحرم والهبل ده 
الدنيا مشيت بضهرها


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2012)

حشرات ظهرت على السطح بعد الثورة  يجب  ابادتها لانها تسبب المرض والخراب


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

*المفروض القبض على الحانوتى اراجوز السويس الشيخ حافظ سلامة.... اللى فضل يقول الإسلام بريئ وده شغل امن الدولة  ...؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يرحمنا من المتخلفيين

بس تفتكروا هاياخدوا اعدام بجد ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هما دول اللى عايزين يحكموا مصر ....... ......؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​


*أرادوا حكم سوريا فنتفنا لحاهم ، والنتف جار ، والنصر قريب .*
*كلما عاملتم التكفيري معاملة البشر ازداد تسلطاً ، على مبدأ إذا أكرمت اللئيم تمرد .*

*الحل الوحيد هو محاربتهم فكرياً + محاسبة المتطاولين بشدة وأقصى العقوبات .*
*إن سامحتم هؤلاء كما فعل رئيسنا في بداية الأحداث سيزداد تطاول الباقين ولن يفهموا المحبة أو التسامح بل سيعتقدون ذلك ضعفاً أو مؤامرة منك وسيزداد حقدهم على مسامحتكم لهم .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *التحقيقات : الجناه لخطيبة قتيل السويس اثناء طعنه : انتى مالكيش اهل*





* قال اللواء عادل رفعت ، مدير أمن السويس، إنه تم القبض على المتهمين بناء  على التحريات التي أجرتها إدارة البحث الجنائي بالمديرية لافتا في مداخلة  هاتفية له مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشي في برنامج "الحقيقة" اليوم إلى أن  معلومات وصلت لأمن السويس بحقيقة الواقعة والملابسات التي احاطت بالجريمة.*

* وقال رفعت إنه وفقا للتحريات التي قامت بها المباحث الجنائية ومن خلال  مواجهه المتهمين بما هو منسوب إليهم من اتهامات اعترفوا جميعا بارتكابهم  الجريمة بدافع نهي المجني عليه عن المنكر قائلا " إن أحد الجناة ويدعى عنتر  تعدى على المجني عليه بمطواة، وطعنه في فخذه عدة طعنات، مشيرا إلى أن  التحريات أثبتت أن الجناة استقلوا دراجة بخارية، وحينما شاهدا المجني عليه  بصحبة الفتاة قالوا لها " انتي قاعدة كدة ليه؟  انتي ملكيش أهل؟!" وهنا قام  أحد المتهمين بدفع الشهير على الأرض بينما قام بقية الجناة بمناصرة زميلهم  واعتدوا على المجني عليه حتى لفظ أنفاسه متأثرا بطعنات المطواه ومن شدة  الضرب.*
* ونفى رفعت انتماء أي من المتهمين لأحزاب سياسية قائلا: الجناة لاينتمون لأي  حزب سياسي أو جماعة دينية وليس صحيحا ما قيل، كما أنه ليس لديهم معلومات  جنائيه وليسوا مسجلين خطر.*



* الدستور*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ونفى رفعت انتماء أي من المتهمين لأحزاب سياسية قائلا: الجناة لاينتمون لأي  حزب سياسي أو *جماعة دينية*



*
إما أن البوليس المصرى صار بيقرا الكف .... أو أن الشعب المصرى صاروا بهايم  ...... بركاتك يا شيخ مرسى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

*«الشيخ وليد» وشريكاه يعترفون أمام النيابة بقتل «شاب السويس» : حاولنا نصحه.. والطعنة «غير مقصودة»*
 
*وفى نيابة استئناف الإسماعيلية، اعترف المتهمون بالجريمة، لكنهم نفوا تعمدهم قتل الضحية أو انتماءهم لأية تنظيمات سلفية، أمام وأنهم كانوا فى «مشوار خاص» بدراجة بخارية،كانوا يستقلونها*
*(يريد أن يثبت أن لقائه بالمجنى عليه مجرد صدفة )*

*ولاحظوا وجود شاب وفتاة فى الحديقة المجاورة لسينما «رينسانس» بحى السويس، فى وضع مخل، وأنهم نصحوا الفتاة *
*( مجرد نصح دون أى قصد دينى أو جنائى ) *
*( مُدربين على مواجهة التحقيقات ) *

*وحدثت مشادة مع المجنى عليه *
*( لا حظ هنا لفظة مشادة ) *

*الذى صفع أحدهم على وجهه، وحاول التعدى عليهم بـ«كتر» إلا أنهم نزعوه منه، *
*( أذن السلاح كان بحوزة المجنى عليه وليس بحوزتهم )*
*( وبذلك ينتفى قصد أعداد السلاح لأرتكاب جريمة ) *

*وأثناء ذلك أصيب الضحية «دون قصد منهم».*
*( ضرب أفضى الى موت يعنى ..؟؟!! ) *

*شئ من الأتنين *
*إما ان الحادث تمت المبالغة فيه من قبل الأعلام *
*( أو ) *
*نحن أمام " تنظيم " مُدرب بحرفية عالية لو لاحظنا أقوال المتهمين *
*لما نشوف النيابة هتتصرف أزاى ...*​


----------



## grges monir (6 يوليو 2012)

اشكال  زبالة تعطى لنفسها حق توجية المجتمع
مع انك لو بحثت فى سجلاتهم هتلاقيهم اشكال جاهلة  ومتخلفين اجتماعيا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2012)

*نيابة الإسماعيلية تواصل تحقيقاتها مع المتهمين بقتل طالب السويس*
*تواصل نيابة استئناف الإسماعيلية تحت إشراف المستشار مجدى الديب المحامى العام لنيابات الإسماعيلية لليوم الثانى على التوالى، تحقيقاتها مع المتهمين فى مقتل الشاب أحمد حسين عيد طالب الهندسة، وهم مجدى فاروق معاطى موظف بجهاز التجميل والنظافة ومحفظ قرآن، ووليد حسين بيومى شيخ مسجد، وعنتر عبد النبى موظف بشركة السويس للصلب ومحفظ قرآن.

وانتهت نيابة الإسماعيلية الكلية من الاستماع لأقوال اثنين من المتهمين الأول والثانى، حيث استمر التحقيق مع الأول من الساعة السادسة من مساء أمس وحتى الثالثة فجرا، ثم استمعت لأقوال المتهم الثانى من الثالثة فجرا وحتى التاسعة من صباح اليوم الجمعة، ثم بدأ التحقيق مع المتهم الثالث مباشرة.

وقد تضاربت أقوال المتهمين، حيث أكد المتهم الأول بأنه فوجئ بأن المتهم الثالث بحوزته سلاح أبيض فور نزوله من الدراجة النارية التى كانوا يستقلونها، وأنهم بدءوا فى حمل الأسلحة بعد الثورة للدفاع عن أنفسهم، وقال المتهم الثانى إنه لم يكن معهم أى سلاح، مؤكدا بأن السلاح كان بحوزة المجنى عليه أحمد حسين، وأنهم فوجئوا بأنه أخذ يلوح بسلاحه الأبيض، وتمكنوا من السيطرة عليه وأخذ السلاح منه، إلا أن انفعاله المتكرر جعلهم يضربونه به وفروا هاربين بعد إصابته فى ساقه.

وأكد شهود العيان أن المتهم الثانى وليد حسين معروف عنه أنه من الشيوخ المتشددين.

وكان المتهم الأول نفى انتمائهم لأى جماعة إسلامية متطرفة، مؤكدا بأنهم أصدقاء اتفقوا فيما بينهم على وضع حدود الله ونشر تعاليم الإسلام، وأنهم حال تواجدهم بالطريق المواجه لسينما رينسانس فوجئوا بالقتيل والفتاة فى وضع غير لائق على حد قوله، وهو ما أثار غضبهم وحاولوا التفاهم مع المجنى عليه وإفهامه لتعاليم الإسلام، إلا أنه نهرهم ورفض الحديث معهم، فقاموا بالتعدى عليه دون قصد وكان المقصود من تعديهم عليه التحذير وليس القتل العمد، واعترف بارتكابهم وقائع مماثلة للحفاظ على القيم الإسلامية. وقد وصل المتهمون الثلاثة إلى قاعة المحكمة وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة، تحسبا للأخذ بالثأر من قبل أهل القتيل، وسوف يتم ترحيل المتهمين بعد انتهاء التحقيقات معهم إلى قسم عاتقة بالسويس للحجز على ذمة القضية، ومن المنتظر أن يتم ترحيلهم عصر اليوم الجمعة تحت حراسة مشددة وفى سرية تامة.

وعلى جانب آخر شاركت القوى السياسية بالإسماعيلية وعدد من الأحزاب والحركات الشعبية ظهر اليوم فى جمعة "كلنا أحمد حسين"، بالسويس، تضامنا مع القوة الثورية بالسويس والمطالبة بالتصدى للإرهاب والعنف وسرعة القصاص من القتلة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

*ياموسهل ...أقوالهم المتضاربة ممكن تجيب نتيجة كويسة*
*بس هما برضه محترفين تحقيقات حسب الخبر المنشور فى المصرى اليوم ...يعنى مش عيال هفأ ولا اى كلام ...وراهم تنظيم مش لوحدهم *
*هنشوف النيابة هتتصرف ازاى *


----------



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2012)

وإلهي الحرق قليل عليهم أشباه البشر هؤلاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

*«قاوم الشرطة حين قامت بتفتيشه و بلع لفافة بانجو » .. وزير الداخلية يبرر مقتل خالد سعيد في 2010

«ناس متدينين و ملتزمين وبينصحوا، ولو كان الرجل قال أنا آسف كان مشي» .. وزير الداخلية يبرر مقتل أحمد في 2012 

- التطرف اصبح نصيحة و فضيلة .. لك الله يا مصر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

*أين سلاح الجريمة ؟*
*لماذا لم يذكره أحد ...!!*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2012)

*نتمنى ان يأخدوا عقاب رادع حتى لايتكرر هذا مره اخرى

الرب يعزى اهل المجنى عليه ويعطيهم الصبر​*


----------



## Ahmadov (6 يوليو 2012)

*وزير الداخلية: حادث السويس لا علاقة له بجماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر*







*
كشف وزير الداخلية "اللواء محمد إبراهيم" هوية المتهمين الثلاثة في قضية مقتل شاب السويس، مؤكدا أنهم لا ينتمون لأي تيار سياسي وليس لهم توجه ديني، نافيًّا أن يكون لهم أي علاقة بجماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.

أوضح أن المتهمين أقروا في التحقيقات بأنهم لم يقصدوا قتل المجني عليه لكنهم تشاجروا معه، وقالوا إنهم وجدوا الشاب مع الفتاة في منطقة ليس بها أحد في وضع مخل، وتوجهوا إليهما لمعاتبتهما، لكن الشاب تشاجر معهم، وبدفع أحدهم على الأرض، ما دفع الثلاثة إلى التشاجر معه، فقام المتهم عنتر عبد الغني بطعن المجني عليه باستخدام "كطر" وأصابه في منطقة الفخذ، ما أسفر عن إصابته في وريد رئيسي ومصرعه عقب ذلك.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

Ahmadov قال:


> *وقالوا إنهم وجدوا الشاب مع الفتاة في منطقة ليس بها أحد في وضع مخل، وتوجهوا إليهما لمعاتبتهما، لكن الشاب تشاجر معهم، .*


*شاب واقف مع خطيبته ..وهما مالهم أصلاً ؟؟*
*وضع مخل ؟؟؟*
*مايتشطروا على أبو عمة اللى كان مقعد البت على حجره*
*على الأقل الشاب دة ماهربش زى أبن الجبانة أبو عمة اللى هرب ومستخبى زى قطاع الطرق*


----------



## Ahmadov (6 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شاب واقف مع خطيبته ..وهما مالهم أصلاً ؟؟*
> [/B]



*ماكان واقف مع خطيبته دا كان نايم معاها واي شخص يشوف المنظر دا راح يتدخل

والشاب بدل مايعتذر دخل في شجار معاهم


عموما لو كانو غلطانين سينالو العقاب اللآزم  فالتحقيقات لم تنتهي وربما يتحايلو على القضاء  ..    


والدكتور محمد مرسي وعد وأوفى بوعده 

في عهد مبارك كنا نرى يوميا مثل هذه الجرائم وننسى الخبر اليوم اللي بعده ويهربو الجناة بعملتهم
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

على مآ أذكر إن شرعاً لآبد من وجود أربع شهود على آلأقل لإثبآت حآلة زنآ ..
دهـ بإعتبآر إننآ هنصدقهم يعنى .. أو إن من حقهم ينصحوهـ أساساً ..!!


ولآ آلشرع مفروض يتطبق على آلغير سلفيين بس ..؟؟

*.،*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

Ahmadov قال:


> *ماكان واقف مع خطيبته دا كان نايم معاها *



*أه يا كلاب يا هاتكى عروض البشر . حتى مع أخوانكم فى الدين.... فعلا أنتم عالم زبالة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

Ahmadov قال:


> *ماكان واقف مع خطيبته دا كان نايم معاها واي شخص يشوف المنظر دا راح يتدخل*


 *هنألف بقى ونضرب أخبار عشان نبرر شغل الشمحطجية وقطاع الطرق ...الصُيع !!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنألف بقى ونضرب أخبار عشان نبرر شغل الشمحطجية وقطاع الطرق ...الصُيع !!!!*



*حقيقى لم اتخيل أن فيه بشر بالوساخة دى ..... الكارثه انه بيتكلم عن بنت مسلمة ... فعلا إنسان حقير*


----------



## Ahmadov (6 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنألف بقى ونضرب أخبار عشان نبرر شغل الشمحطجية وقطاع الطرق ...الصُيع !!!!*



*
هذا على حسب كلامهم بالتحقيقات وانا كتبت في ردي ايضا ان ممكن هم يتحايلو على القضاء بالكلام ذا والتحقيقات مازالت جارية !!

اترك عنك الحركات ذي واقتباس جزء من الرد  لتغيير معناه*


----------



## Ahmadov (6 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أه يا كلاب يا هاتكى عروض البشر . حتى مع أخوانكم فى الدين.... فعلا أنتم عالم زبالة*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه   يعني عايزني ارد بمثل ردك عشان يحجبو عضويتي

ولكن سأبلغ عنك ماي روك لعل وعسى يوقفك عند حدك فجميع ردودك بهذه الطريقة 

وانت لاتستطيع الا ان تتحدث من خلف الشاشه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

Ahmadov قال:


> *
> هذا على حسب كلامهم بالتحقيقات وانا كتبت في ردي ايضا ان ممكن هم يتحايلو على القضاء بالكلام ذا والتحقيقات مازالت جارية !!
> 
> اترك عنك الحركات ذي واقتباس جزء من الرد  لتغيير معناه*



*ده كلامك أيها الكاذب .... 




			ماكان واقف مع خطيبته دا كان نايم معاها واي شخص يشوف المنظر دا راح يتدخل

والشاب بدل مايعتذر دخل في شجار معاهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

Ahmadov قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه   يعني عايزني ارد بمثل ردك عشان يحجبو عضويتي
> 
> ولكن سأبلغ عنك ماي روك لعل وعسى يوقفك عند حدك فجميع ردودك بهذه الطريقة
> 
> وانت لاتستطيع الا ان تتحدث من خلف الشاشه *



*أليس هاتكى عروض المسلمات من أحقر البشر .... أنت اتهمت بنت مسلمة فى شرفها .... قرآنيا أنت تعتبر أيه ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أليس هاتكى عروض المسلمات من أحقر البشر .... أنت اتهمت بنت مسلمة فى شرفها .... قرآنيا أنت تعتبر أيه ؟؟؟؟ *


*وأبو عمة اللى ساب البنت المسكينة تتبهدل فى النيابات وتجديد الحبس وتواجه تهمة ...*
*وكان ممكن يخلص الموقف بكلمة واحدة منه ..!!! ( دى مراتى )*
*الشاب اللى مات فى السويس جزمته أشرف من أبو عمة*
*على الأقل دة وقف زى الراجل ومات وهو بيدافع عن خطيبته وشرفها *
*مش زى الجبان **المذعور بتاع قال الله وقال الرسول *


----------



## خادم البتول (7 يوليو 2012)

إلى أخي الجميل عبود وكل الأحباء في مصر
   نتفق أو نختلف على عمرو أديب، وكل عيلة أديب، ولكن له أحيانا درر ​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RknKgTPvXt0​ 
 (شاهدوها قبل الرفع، لأني لاحظت أن الأخـ... ـ مجموعة ما ـ تطارد فيديوهاته تباعا على اليوتيوب)!​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأبو عمة اللى ساب البنت المسكينة تتبهدل فى النيابات وتجديد الحبس وتواجه تهمة ...*
> *وكان ممكن يخلص الموقف بكلمة واحدة منه ..!!! ( دى مراتى )*
> *الشاب اللى مات فى السويس جزمته أشرف من أبو عمة*
> *على الأقل دة وقف زى الراجل ومات وهو بيدافع عن خطيبته وشرفها *
> *مش زى الجبان **المذعور بتاع قال الله وقال الرسول *


*البلد شكلها داخله على فوضى وبلطجة*
*يعنى حتى لوكان بيبوسها ربنا بيغفر*
*والاية واضحة وصريحة الناس دى مغيبة*
*وكل واحد بقى مرجعية لنفسه*
*الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلا اللَّمَمَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنْتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ فَلا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ اتَّقَى (32) *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2012)

*المصرى اليوم 7/7/2012*

*حبس «الشيخ وليد» وشريكيه فى قضية «قتيل السويس».. ومسيرة للتنديد بالحادث*

*قرر المحامى العام لنيابات استئناف الإسماعيلية، أمس، حبس المتهمين بقتل طالب الهندسة بالسويس ٤ أيام على ذمة التحقيق، وطلب تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة، *
*استمعت النيابة لأقوال المتهمين مجدى فاروق ووليد بيومى وعنتر عبدالغنى على مدار ٢٤ ساعة، وسألتهم عن المساجد التى يؤدون الصلاة فيها والجماعات والتيارات الدينية التى ينتمون إليها.*

*ونفى المتهمون، الذين تم التحقيق معهم بمجمع محاكم الإسماعيلية تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة، علاقتهم بأى تنظيم، وأكدوا مرورهم بالمصادفة بمكان الحادث ورؤيتهم الضحية فى وضع مخل، وتقديمهم نصيحة له، ونشوب مشادة بين الطرفين على إثرها أخرج المجنى عليه مطواة من طيات ملابسه للاعتداء عليهم لكنهم شلوا حركته، وطعنه أحدهم بهدف إخافته وليس قتله، وأنهم علموا بوفاته من خلال وسائل الإعلام.*

*وقالت مصادر قضائية لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن المتهمين أكدوا فى التحقيقات أنهم ملتزمون بقواعد الشريعة فقط.*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *البلد شكلها داخله على فوضى وبلطجة*​*يعنى حتى لوكان بيبوسها ربنا بيغفر*
> *والاية واضحة وصريحة الناس دى مغيبة*
> *وكل واحد بقى مرجعية لنفسه*
> *الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلا اللَّمَمَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُمْ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنْتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ فَلا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ اتَّقَى (32) *​


*ولنفرض جدلاً أخي الحبيب أنه يضاجعها في الطريق العام ، هل يوجد أكثر من ذلك ؟؟*
*1 - من أعطاهم الحق بقتل الشاب ؟؟ ألا يوجد دستور في البلد ؟؟*
*2 - هل هكذا فعل يحاكم عليه بالإعدام وفقاً للقانون المصري ؟؟*
*3 - لنفرض أن الدستور يحاكم بالإعدام على هكذا فعل ، من هم ليتدخلوا ؟؟ هل هم من رجال الشرطة والأمن ؟؟*
*4 - ولنفرض أن الدستور يحاكم بالإعدام وأنهم فعلاً من رجال الأمن ، ألا توجد محاكمات قبل تنفيذ الحكم ؟؟ أم أننا في غابة !!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]P7ltbPafOHs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2012)

*
بعد تعليق وزير الداخليه عى حادث السويس الذي قال فيه .. الولاد ( القتلة ) ملتزمين دينيا ألتزاما سويّ ... و الولد ( الضحية ) لو كان تأسف ماكنش حصل حاجة !!!!

اتضح ان عمرو محمد ابراهيم ابن وزير الداخليه ملتحى وداعيه اسلامى

فى مفاجأة غير متوقعة فجرها بعض السلفيين على موقع التواصل الأجتماعى الفيسبوك وهو ان عمرو نجل وزير الداخلية الجديد اللواء محمد ابراهيم يوسف هو أخ ملتح ويعمل بالدعوة لدين الله

 يذكر أن نشاط نجل الوزير الخيري يتركز بجمعية "صناع الحياة" التي يشرف عليها الداعية عمرو خالد وأن أغلب أصدقائه من التيار السلفي المؤيد لحزب النور*



​

* الجدير بالذكر ان عمرو نجل الوزير ولد فى 16 أغسطس عام 1986و التحق بمدرسة الطلائع الاسلامية ثم تخرج في الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولجيا دفعة 2008 ويعمل بالمجالين: الدعوي والخيري*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ولنفرض جدلاً أخي الحبيب أنه يضاجعها في الطريق العام ، هل يوجد أكثر من ذلك ؟؟*
> *1 - من أعطاهم الحق بقتل الشاب ؟؟ ألا يوجد دستور في البلد ؟؟*
> *2 - هل هكذا فعل يحاكم عليه بالإعدام وفقاً للقانون المصري ؟؟*
> *3 - لنفرض أن الدستور يحاكم بالإعدام على هكذا فعل ، من هم ليتدخلوا ؟؟ هل هم من رجال الشرطة والأمن ؟؟*
> *4 - ولنفرض أن الدستور يحاكم بالإعدام وأنهم فعلاً من رجال الأمن ، ألا توجد محاكمات قبل تنفيذ الحكم ؟؟ أم أننا في غابة !!*


*1 - لايوجد دستور فى البلد - لسه بيعملوه*
*2 - القانون المصرى لايحكم بالاعدام ولا حتى الشريعة *
*3 و 4 - لاتوجد شرطة تعمل كما ينبغى حتى الان والبعض يتعامل بمبدأ "اخد حقى وحق غيرى بايدى حتى رجوع الشرطة للعمل بكفاءة"*

​


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

> *والبعض يتعامل بمبدأ "اخد حقى وحق غيرى بايدى حتى رجوع الشرطة للعمل بكفاءة"*


ماهو حقة وحق غيرة حتى ياخذة وكيف ياخذة
من اعطاة هذة السلطة ان يحاسب ويوجة ؟؟؟
انة ارهاب وهمجية وتخلف  فكرى لا بعد حد


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *1 - لايوجد دستور فى البلد - لسه بيعملوه*
> *2 - القانون المصرى لايحكم بالاعدام ولا حتى الشريعة *
> *3 و 4 - لاتوجد شرطة تعمل كما ينبغى حتى الان والبعض يتعامل بمبدأ "اخد حقى وحق غيرى بايدى حتى رجوع الشرطة للعمل بكفاءة"*
> 
> ​


*
وهل ده معناه أن كل صايع اطلق لحيته يقرر ايه الصح وايه الغلط .... نفسى تدخل على كمبيوتر أى سلفى وشوف تاريخ بحثه على الجوجل .... مصر هى أولى دول العالم فى البحث عن الـ السكس فى محرك جوجل .... وسلملمى على اللحية والجلباب ..... والبدنجان *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

*اعترافات جديدة ومثيرة في قضية طالب الهندسة بالسويس:*
*وليد ومجدي يتبرآن من التهمة ويلقونها علي "عنتر"!!*
*الأول: دوري كان النصح والإرشاد.. *
*والثالث: تابعت من بعيد ولم أغادر الموتوسيكل*

*أدلي المتهمون الثلاثة المقبوض عليهم بتهمة قتل طالب كلية الهندسة بالسويس أحمد حسين عيد باعترافات تفصيلية جديدة ومثيرة.. وقاموا بإلقاء الاتهام علي بعضهم البعض. *
*اعترف المتهمان الأول "وليد" والثالث "مجدي" أن المتهم الثاني عنتر عبدالنبي هو الذي قام بصفع المجني عليه علي وجهه بالقلم.. وهو الذي قام بطعنه بالمطواه.. *
*بينما رفض المتهم الثاني "عنتر" الاعتراف علي نفسه وألقي بالتهمة علي المتهمين الأول والثالث. *
*قال المتهم الأول "وليد"** إن دوره تلخص في إسداء النصح للمجني عليه مؤكداً أنه نزل من فوق الموتوسيكل الذي كان يقوده المتهم الثالث "مجدي" وتقدم نحو "الشاب والفتاة" وقال له إن الله لا يرضي بما تفعله وإن الخلوة بين الشاب والفتاة حرام شرعاً.. وطالب الفتاة أن تترك الشاب وتعود إلي منزلها.. إلا أن الشاب لم يتقبل النصح والإرشاد.. *

*(( فين هنا بقى كانوا قاعدين بطريقة مخلة بالآداب )) ؟؟*


*ورفع صوته ساباً وشتمنا وقال: "انتو مالكو.. دي خطيبتي" وقام بدفعي إلي الخلف وكدت أن أقع علي الأرض فقام "عنتر" بصفعه بالقلم!! *
*أضاف "وليد" المتهم الأول أن "عنتر" قام بطعن الشاب "بكتر" في فخده بهدف التهديد والتخويف ولم يكن ينوي قتله إلا أن أمر الله كان نافذاً.. *

*بينما رفض المتهم الثاني "عنتر"** الاعتراف بجريمته وقال إن "وليد" هو الذي قام بطعن الشاب "بالكتر" وطلب الاستشهاد بشهادة الفتاة خطيبة المجني عليه!! وأكد أن الكتر كان مع الطالب وليس معه. *

*بينما أكد المتهم الثالث مجدي فاروق** معاطي أن دوره اقتصر علي قيادة الموتوسيكل.. وأنه لم ينزل من فوق الموتوسيكل وظل يتابع الحدث من بعيد.. وشاهد "عنتر" وهو يطعن الشاب بالكتر. *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اعترافات جديدة ومثيرة في قضية طالب الهندسة بالسويس:*
> *وليد ومجدي يتبرآن من التهمة ويلقونها علي "عنتر"!!*
> *الأول: دوري كان النصح والإرشاد.. *
> *والثالث: تابعت من بعيد ولم أغادر الموتوسيكل*
> ...


 *أخي الحبيب هذه مسخرة !! كل واحد يتفق مع الثاني ويرمون التهم جزافاً ويبرأون أنفسهم بأفضل شكل !!*
*ألا توجد شهادة الفتاة ؟؟ وشهادة من شهد الحادثة ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب هذه مسخرة !! كل واحد يتفق مع الثاني ويرمون التهم جزافاً ويبرأون أنفسهم بأفضل شكل !!*
> *ألا توجد شهادة الفتاة ؟؟ وشهادة من شهد الحادثة ؟؟*


*لأ ..أختلاف أقوال المتهمين يضعف موقفهم القانونى تماماً ...*
*بالعكس كدة تمام ..واضح ان الأربع أيام على ذمة التحقيق*
*جابت نتيجة أيجابية لأنهم كانوا حافظين كلمتين قالوهم فى أول تحقيق*
*التحقيق التانى أختلفوا ودة فى حد ذاته مؤشر جيد جدا *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ..أختلاف أقوال المتهمين يضعف موقفهم القانونى تماماً ...*
> *بالعكس كدة تمام ..واضح ان الأربع أيام على ذمة التحقيق*
> *جابت نتيجة أيجابية لأنهم كانوا حافظين كلمتين قالوهم فى أول تحقيق*
> *التحقيق التانى أختلفوا ودة فى حد ذاته مؤشر جيد جدا *


*تمام هو أنا بعرف أن سوريا البلد الثاني عالمياً بالتعذيب بعد مصر ، مستحيل شوية همج ينفدوا بجريمتهم :spor2:*
*أذكر مرة جريمة قتل حصلت في سوريا ، وعلموا من صديقة المقتولة أنها كانت ذاهبة لملاقاة لاعب بفريق تشرين ، وبعد التحقيقات اعترف جميع اللاعبين خط أول واحتياط بالجريمة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ولكن تبين بعد ذلك أن المجرم من فريق الشباب وليس الرجال هههههههههههههههههه*

*ولكن طبعاً في المحكمة ينقض الاعتراف ويقول فوراً أنه كان تحت الضغط وانتزع بالقوة .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع التعذيب دة أنتهى فى مصر من زمان قوى ...لاتصدق ان فيه تعذيب فى السجون المصرية ...*
*أقصى شئ بيتم ضرب (( بعض )) المتهمين فى الأقسام *
*والبعض دول حلال فيهم الضرب فعلا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*نشر تحريات المباحث فى قضية مصرع طالب  الهندسة على يد 3 ملتحين.. سلاح الجريمة كان بحوزة المتهمين.. الجناة نفذوا  الجريمة وتوجهوا إلى مسجد بحى الجناين.. والمجنى عليه لم يكن فى وضع مخل  مع خطيبته*

* الإثنين، 9 يوليو 2012 - 16:28*

* المتهمون*
* السويس – محمد كمال*


* كشفت تحريات مباحث السويس عن تفاصيل مثيرة فى قضية مقتل طالب الهندسة أحمد  حسين عيد طالب كلية الهندسة البالغ من العمر 20 عاما، على يد 3 ملتحين  الأسبوع الماضى، إذ أكدت التحريات أن المتهمين قاموا بالتعدى على الشاب  بسلاح أبيض كان بحوزتهم وليس بحوزة المجنى عليه، كما قالوا فى التحقيقات من  قبل، بالإضافة إلى أن الشاب القتيل لم يكن فى وضع مخل مع خطيبته.*

* أوضحت التحريات التى انتهت منها مباحث السويس، تحت إشراف العميد سامى لطفى  مدير المباحث الجنائية، تم تقديمها مساء أمس للمحامى العام لنيابات  الإسماعيلية، بناء على طلب نيابة استئناف الإسماعيلية التى تحقق فى الحادث  أن المتهمين الأول وليد حسين بيومى عبد الله"، "وشهرته الشيخ وليد (28 سنة)  عامل، والثانى عنتر عبد النبى سيد أحمد خليفة (26 سنة) موظف بشركة السويس  للصلب، والثالث مجدى فاروق معاطى أبو العينين (33 سنة) موظف بجهاز التجميل  والنظافة بمحافظة السويس، أن السلاح المستخدم فى الجريمة كان بحوزة  المتهمين، وليس بحوزة المجنى عليه.*

* واعتمدت التحريات على أقوال الشاهد الأول "عربى كامل" موظف الإشراف على  المواقف بجوار سينما "رينيسانس" أنه شاهد المتهمين، و"وليد" و"عنتر" يتجهان  إلى الشاب وخطيبته أثناء جلوسهما فى الحديقة، وكان بحوزة المتهمين سلاح  أبيض "لم يتم العثور على السلاح حتى الآن".*

* وكشفت التحريات عن أن المتهمين كانوا دائمى التردد على أحد المساجد فى حى  الجناين بعد ارتكاب الجريمة، فضلا عن أحد المتهمين على صلة وثيقة بعدد من  الدعاة الإسلاميين المعروفين بالسويس، من المقرر أن يتم استدعاؤهم إلى  النيابة للاستماع إلى أقوالهم خلال الأيام المقبلة.*

* وكانت نيابة الإسماعيلية قررت حبس المتهمين 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، عقب  ذلك قررت نيابة السويس تجديد حبسهم 7 أيام حتى 14 يوليو الحالى، بناء على  طلب محامى المتهمين للاطلاع على القضية.*

* يذكر أن النيابة وجهت للمتهمين الأول وليد حسين بيومى عبد الله"، وشهرته  الشيخ وليد (28 سنة) عامل، والثانى عنتر عبد النبى سيد أحمد خليفة (26 سنة)  موظف بشركة السويس للصلب، والثالث مجدى فاروق معاطى أبو العينين (33 سنة)  موظف بجهاز التجميل والنظافة بمحافظة السويس، تهمة القتل مع سبق الإصرار،  وحيازة سلاح بدون ترخيص.*

* وكان أحمد حسين عيد (20 عاما) طالب هندسة، قد لقى مصرعه فى 1 يوليو الحالى،  متأثرا بإصابته على يد المتهمين الذين تعدوا عليه بسلاح أبيض مساء 25  يونيه الماضى، أثناء جلوسه مع خطيبته فى إحدى الحدائق العامة، بعدما نهروه  عن الجلوس مع خطيبته فى مكان عام، وذكر المتهمون فى التحقيقات أن السلاح  كان بحوزة المجنى عليه وتمكنوا من الحصول عليه، وهى الأقوال التى نفتها  التحريات وأقوال شاهد الواقعة.*

* من ناحية أخرى استمعت النيابة العامة بمجمع محاكم الإسماعيلية إلى أقوال  مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى العميد سامى لطفى، ومناقشته فى تحريات المباحث  التى قدمها إلى النيابة عن مرتكبى الحادث وظروف ارتكاب الواقعة.*

* وفى ذات السياق، أكد مصدر بجامعة قناة السويس، أن الطالب القتيل حصل على  تقدير امتياز فى امتحانات الفرقة الرابعة بكلية هندسة البترول بالسويس خلال  العام الحالى، مما يؤكد حسن سلوك الطالب القتيل.*

* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*المحامى العام لنيابات الإسماعيلية يطلب قتلة طالب الهندسة للتحقيق معهم

الثلاثاء، 10 يوليو 2012 - 10:06

*
*




اللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس​*​*السويس – محمد كمال


أرسل المستشار  مجدى الديب المحامى العام لنيابات الإسماعيلية خطابا للواء عادل رفعت مدير  أمن السويس والمستشار أحمد عبد الحليم المحامى العام لنيابات السويس مساء  أمس الاثنين، يطلب إحضار "وليد حسين بيومى عبد الله" وشهرته الشيخ وليد 28  سنة عامل، وعنتر عبد النبى سيد أحمد خليفة، 26 سنة موظف بشركة السويس  للصلب، ومجدى فاروق معاطى أبو العينين 33 سنة موظف بجهاز التجميل والنظافة  بمحافظة السويس والمتهمين بقتلة الطالب أحمد حسين عيد الطالب بكلية الهندسة  والبالغ من العمر 20 عاما، ظهر اليوم لمقر نيابة الإسماعيلية للسؤال  واستكمال التحقيقات معهم.

هذا وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن اللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس أخرج سيارة  ترحيلات فى سرية تامة فى تمام الساعة التاسعة صباح اليوم لنقل المتهمين  الثلاثة من قسم شرطة عتاقة إلى الإسماعيلية للسؤال هناك فى تمام الساعة  الثانية عشر ظهر اليوم وعقب انتهاء التحقيقات سيتم عودتهم للسويس.

يذكر أن نيابة الإسماعيلية قررت حبس المتهمين 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات،  عقب ذلك قررت نيابة السويس تجديد حبسهم 7 أيام حتى 14 يوليو الحالى بناء  على طلب محامى المتهمين للاطلاع على القضية، حيث وجهت لهم تهمة قتل مع سبق  الإصرار لـ "أحمد حسين عيد" والتعدى عليه مساء 25 يونيه الماضى، ولقى مصرعه  متأثرا بالطعن فى قدمه اليسرى فى 1 يوليو الحالى، وتهمة وحيازة سلاح بدون  ترخيص.





*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *المحامى العام لنيابات الإسماعيلية يطلب قتلة طالب الهندسة للتحقيق معهم*​​​* حيث وجهت لهم تهمة قتل مع سبق الإصرار لـ "أحمد حسين عيد" والتعدى عليه مساء 25 يونيه الماضى، ولقى مصرعه متأثرا بالطعن فى قدمه اليسرى فى 1 يوليو الحالى، وتهمة وحيازة سلاح بدون ترخيص.*​


​*أتمنى يكون الخبر دة صحيح ومايطلعش علينا حد يقول :*
*لا صحة لما ورد فى الحتة الفلانية ...!!!*
*بكدة بيواجهوا أعدام لا محالة ..بقى أن تنظر قضيتهم دائرة*
*فيها قاضى دكر ..*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2012)

*الطب الشرعى: قاتلو شاب السويس استخدموا سكين "موز"*​​
* الثلاثاء، 10 يوليو 2012 *​
​
*



*​* كشف   التقرير الطبى الذى تم تسليمه للمحامى العام لنيابات الإسماعيلية،   المستشار مجدى الديب، اليوم الثلاثاء، عن مقتل الشاب أحمد حسين طالب كلية   الهندسة، على يد 3 ملتحين، أن السلاح الذى تم استخدامه فى الجريمة، والذى   كان بحوزة المتهم عنتر عبد النبى، وكان عبارة عن سكين يقطع الموز، تم   العثور عليه بعد وقوع الجريمة بسبعة أيام، وفى تلك الفترة تكون الصدأ على   السلاح المصنوع من معدن قابل للصدأ بفعل مياه رى الحديقة، بجانب الرطوبة،   مما أدى إلى تغير شكله، وعدم قدرة المتهمين والفتاة خطيبة المجنى عليه على   التعرف على سلاح الجريمة. *

* وأضاف التقرير أن الصفة التشريحية للسلاح المستخدم كان حاداً، لدرجة أنه   عندما سدد المتهم الثالث عنتر ضربة للمجنى عليه، اخترق النصل جلد الفخذ   الأيسر، رغم سماكته، حتى وصل إلى الشريان فقطعه.*

* كما أن الإصابة هى السبب الأساسى للوفاة نزف الضحية كمية كبيرة من دمائه،   قبل وصوله للمستشفى، وليس الإهمال الطبى، كما ذكر البعض من قبل والد   القتيل. *

* هذا وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن حسين عيد والد المتوفى فور علمه بما أسفرت عنه   نتائج التحقيقات والطب الشرعى، تنازل عن البلاغات الذى قدمها ضد مستشفى   التأمين الصحى بالسويس ومستشفى جامعة قناة السويس بالإسماعيلية.*

* يذكر أن المحامى العام لنيابات الإسماعيلية أمر بإحضار المتهمين الثلاثة   "وليد حسين بيومى عبد الله"، وشهرته الشيخ وليد (28 سنة) عامل وعنتر عبد   النبى سيد أحمد خليفة (26 سنة) موظف بشركة السويس للصلب ومجدى فاروق معاطى   أبو العينين (33 سنة) موظف بجهاز التجميل والنظافة بمحافظة السويس، للسؤال   والتحقيق، وهم حاليا متواجدون بمقر النيابة بالإسماعيلية، حيث أشرف على   التحقيق بالسويس مع المتهمين وخطيبة القتيل المستشار أحمد عبد الحليم   المحامى العام لنيابات السويس ،بعد أن تمكنت قوات الشرطة بإشراف اللواء   عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس والعميد سامى لطفى مدير المباحث الجنائية، من   القبض على الجناة بعد 3 أيام من مصرع الشاب.*

* 



*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يوليو 2012)

*وافق النائب العام علي إحالة المتهمين الثلاثة بقتل أحمد حسين عيد طالب الهندسة بالسويس إلي محكمة الجنايات محبوسين.. *
*اسندت النيابة للمتهمين تهمة :*
* (1) القتل العمد مع سبق الاصرار *
*(2) وتشكيل وإدارة جماعة لفرض آرائهم الدينية المتطرفة باستخدام القوة والعنف والبلطجة *
*(3) وتعريض حياة الاشخاص للخطر.. *

*تسلم أيدك ...وَحَش ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يوليو 2012)

*المصدر / جريدة الأخبار – الخميس 12/7/2012 *
*جريدة الأهرام المصرى اليومى - جريدة الجمهورية *​

*قررت الفتاة التي كانت بصحبة المجني عليه انهما كانا يجلسان سويا في مكان منظور للمارة في حديقة عامة وفوجئت بتعدي الجناة عليهما وقتل المجني عليه. *
*وكشفت التحقيقات** ان المتهمين من حملة المؤهلات المتوسطة وسبق اتهام احدهم بالسرقة من احد المساجد *
*وجاري ارسال ملف القضية لمحكمة استئناف الاسماعيلية لتحديد جلسة عاجلة لمحاكمتهم.*
*وكانت النيابة التي باشرت تحقيقاتها تحت اشراف *
*المستشار محمد عبدالصادق المحامي العام لنيابات استئناف الإسماعيلية *
*برئاسة المستشار مجدي الديب المحامي العام الأول لنيابات مدن القناة وسيناء*

*ي**مكنكم متابعة آراء الشعب المصرى ونعليقاته وفرحته بالخبر *
*هنا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

> * وسبق اتهام احدهم بالسرقة من احد المساجد*



*حاميها حراميها !:99:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2012)

*يلا بقى عاوزين محاكمه عاجله واعدام على السريع على الاقل علشان يكونوا عبره لامثالهم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلا بقى عاوزين محاكمه عاجله واعدام على السريع على الاقل علشان يكونوا عبره لامثالهم *


*تم فعلا وتحويلهم الى الجنايات ما اخدش أكتر من أسبوع ...وأعتقد ان جلستهم لازم تلحق الشهر الحالى قبل الأجازة القضائية ...*
*التهم الموجهة ليهم عقوبتها  إعدااااااااااااااااااام*
*مافيهاش فصال ...على أقل تقدير مؤبد ..لو القاضى شاف فيها شيوع التهمة بين المتهمين ..*
*ربنا يبعت لنا قاضى دكر زى المحامى العام كدة *


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*التهمة رقم 2 أهم رادع ، ويجب أن يعلم كل كلب يريد التفرد أو التطاول على المجتمع المصري الغالي المتحرر سيلقى مصيره بهذا الشكل .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

*طالب المجلس المصري الدولي لحقوق الإنسان والتنمية برئاسة المستشار حمدي نواره، المستشار محمد عبد الصادق المحامي العام لنيابات استئناف الإسماعيلية والمستشار مجدي الديب المحامي العام الأول لنيابات مدن القناة وسيناء بالتحقيق مع الشيوخ الذين تولوا تعليم مرتكبي جريمة قتل شاب السويس، حسب ما ورد من خلال CD مسجل بمسجد النبي موسى، حيث اعترف مرتكبو الجريمة أن هذا المسجد الذين تتلمذوا به وتلقوا دروسهم هناك فيكشف "السي دي" عن تكوين جماعة إرهابية مسلحة مهمتها القتل الفوري للمفسدين، وحل دم الزاني والقاتل والتارك لدينه، وأنه سيأتي اليوم للنصر مثلما تكسرت الحملات الصلابية.

وكشف المجلس المصري عن تلقيه "سي دي" من أهالي منطقة مسجد النبي موسى بالسويس بتاريخ 4/3/2011 وبه خطبة تكشف الإعداد لتنظيم إرهابي.

حيث قام الشيخ محمد محروس في يوم الجمعة 4/3/2011 بعد اندلاع الثورة بالصعود لمنبر (مسجد النبي موسى الذي كان يرتاده الشيخ وليد بيومي وعنتر ومجدي قتلة شاب طالب الهندسة بالسويس) وقام بإلقاء الخطبة الموثقة في CD بالإكراه؛ حيث إنه غير مصرح أو مرخص له من وزارة الأوقاف بالوعظ من فوق هذا المنبر، فهو ليس له علاقة بمجلس إدارة مسجد النبي موسى، واتخذ خلال الخطبة عدة قرارات تثير الرعب والغضب والتشدد والتوعد لعامة الشعب، وهي تغيير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة للمسجد دون علم ومديرية الأوقاف بالسويس، التهديد والوعيد لبعض المصليين المترددين على المسجد لاعتراضهم على قيام الشيخ محمد محروس بإلقاء الخطب بالمسجد، رغم أنه غير مؤهل لذلك الغرض الذي يعتبر غير مرخص له من الجهات المعنية، والذي وصفهم بالخارجين عن الشرع.

وأشار الشيخ في خطبته إلى تكوين فرق أمنية وتم تسليحهم وعددهم آن ذاك 500 "مجاهد" وحدد أسماء المسؤولين والفرق الأمنية المسلحة على كل منطقة والمكلفين بالقتل الفوري للمفسدين والتصدي لتجار المخدرات والبلطجية، وأعلن عن العزم بتأديب المعارضين بمعرفة الفرق الأمنية المسلحة التي شُكلت وحدد البعض منهم أثناء إلقاء الخطبة، وقام بغلق مصلى السيدات بالمسجد ومنعهن من الصلاة فيه، كما قام بسب وقذف إحدى السيدات التي تقوم بجمع التبرعات وتوزيعها على الفقراء من أهالي منطقة مساكن النبي موسى -حي السويس- دائرة قسم السويس.

وتم عرض CD وشكوى حصل على نسخة منها تامرالجندي منسق المجلس المصري الدولي لحقوق الإنسان وتم عرضها في شهر مارس 2011 على د. كمال البربري مدير عام الأوقاف بالسويس الذي فزع مما سمع، وأصدر قرارا بتاريخ 5/3/2011 بتكليف الشيخ سعد راضي مسؤولا عن الخطابة بمسجد النبي موسى، إلا أن الأخير لم يستطع منع المذكور من الخطابة والدروس متحديًّا أهالي المنطقة، وهذا ما اعتبره مدير الأوقاف مخالفات شرعية وقانونية وتشجيع البعض على حمل السلاح وترويع المواطنين بل وتكليفهم بقتل المفسدين في الحال.

وقال تامر الجندي -منسق عام المجلس المصري الدولي لحقوق الإنسان- والذي حصل على نسخة من الشكوى، إن تلك الشكوى والتسجيل الصوتي يعكس حقائق مفزعة عن جماعة الأمر بالمعروف بالسويس وخلاياها النائمة، مؤكدا أن القبض على قتلة طالب الهندسة الذي راح ضحية التطرف الفكري لهم هو بداية لهذا التنظيم الذي يجب مواجههته بكل قوة.

وأشار تامر إلى أن النيابة العامة اسندت للمتهمين تهمة ارتكاب جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار وتشكيل وإدارة جماعة على خلاف أحكام القانون لفرض آرائهم الدينية المتطرفة باستخدام القوة والعنف والبلطجة وتعريض حياة الأشخاص للخطر، وقد أمر النائب العام بإحالة المتهمين محبوسين إلى محكمة الجنايات المختصة وجاري إرسال ملف القضية لمحكمة استئناف الإسماعيلية لتحديد جلسة عاجلة لمحاكمتهم.

وأنهم اتخذوا من العنف والإرهاب والقوة والترويع وسيلة لتحقيق أفكارهم.. قررت الفتاة التي كانت بصحبة المجني عليه أنهما كانا يجلسان سويا في مكان منظور للمارة في حديقة عامة.

وأكد تامر أنه لا يجب أن نضع رؤسنا في الرمال وننكر وجود هذه الجماعة بل يجب الكشف عن تفاصيل تلك الشكوى وهوية من صعد المنبر ويدعى الشيخ محمد وهوية الخمسمائة مسلح الذي أعلن عن وجودهم ووصفهم بالثوار.

وقال إنه سيتقدم خلال ساعات ببلاغ إلى النائب العام بتفاصيل الشكوى للكشف عن هؤلاء الخمسمائة والتحقيق مع الشيخ محمد واستدعاء وكيل وزارة الأوقاف بالسويس الذي لم يحقق بال


تعليق: أين دلدول الداخلية اللى قرر أنها مجرد مشاجرة عادية وأن القتلة ليس لهم توجهات دينية ... 
الباشا طمعان فى الكرسى ..... فقرر لعق نعال الأخوان والسلفيين*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

*أستاذ بجامعة قناة السويس: الطالب المقتول على يد 3 ملتحين حصل على تقدير امتياز فى سنة تخرجه

*​*





​
واصلت  النيابة العامة تحقيقاتها اليوم "الاثنين" في قضية اتهام ثلاثة أشخاص بقتل  طالب هندسة السويس أحمد حسين عيد ، حيث قامت النيابة العامة بمجمع محاكم  الإسماعيلية بالاستماع إلى أقوال مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي العميد سامي  لطفي ، ومناقشته في تحريات المباحث التي قدمها إلى النيابة العامة عن  مرتكبي الحادث وظروف ارتكاب الواقعة.
 وأكدت تحريات  إدارة المباحث الجنائية بالمحافظة قيام المتهمين الثلاثة : وليد حسين بيومي  ، وعنتر عبد النبي ، ومجدي عبد الراضي بارتكاب واقعة قتل الطالب بكلية  الهندسة ، حيث قام مدير المباحث الجنائية بشرح التفاصيل الواردة في  التحريات للنيابة العامة.وعلى  صعيد متصل ، كشف الدكتور علي محمد علي الأستاذ بجامعة قناة السويس أن  الطالب القتيل قد حصل على تقدير إمتياز في امتحانات الفرقة الرابعة بكلية  هندسة البترول بالسويس خلال العام الحالي مما يؤكد حسن سلوك الطالب القتيل  .. مشيرا إلى أنه تم مراجعة نتيجة الطالب وسلوكه خلال فترة دراسته والتأكد  أنه كان طالبا مثاليا، ولم يقم يوما بفعل أي مشكلة داخل الكلية، بل كان  يتميز بحب هيئة التدريس، وزملائه له بسبب حسن سلوكه طوال الأعوام الماضية.وكان  الشاب أحمد عيد (20 عاما - الطالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة قناة السويس) قد  قتل مطلع الأسبوع الماضي إثر قيام 3 أشخاص بطعنه بالقرب من منطقة كورنيش  السويس أثناء تواجده بصحبة خطيبته، حيث تم القبض على المتهمين الثلاثة وهم :  وليد حسين بيومي وعنتر عبد النبي ومجدي فارق معاطي.




*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يوليو 2012)

اخبار جمييييييييلة يارب ياخدوا اعدام عشان يبقوا عبرة

وياريت اي حد يشوف حد فاكر نفسه بيأمر بالمعروف وينهي عن المنكر باللي في رجله وعلي دماغه من الاخر يوريه المنكر علي اصوله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2012)

*استئناف الإسماعيلية تحدد 26 أغسطس لمحاكمة قتلة طالب هندسة السويس

  الثلاثاء، 17 يوليو  2012 - 14:41






                             المتهمون بقتل طالب السويس 
كتب محمود حسين وعلى حسان 




 
حددت محكمة استئناف  الإسماعيلية برئاسة المستشار نبيل صليب، جلسة  26 أغسطس المقبل، عقب عيد  الفطر المبارك، لنظر قضية المتهمين بقتل طالب  كلية الهندسة بالسويس، أحمد  حسين أبو المجد، والمعروفين بجماعة الأمر  بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر،  بالدائرة الثالثة بمحكمة جنايات السويس. 

صرح بذلك المستشار هشام بركات رئيس المكتب الفنى والمتابعة بالمحكمة. 





*
*

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*المتهم بقتل طالب الهندسة فى السويس محمد حسان مثلى الأعلى.. والمشايخ باعونى فى أزمتى وإدارة السجن على خلق*
* 2012-08-03 21:29:44 *

* 





      	 		المتهم بقتل طالب الهندسة فى السويس لـ«الشروق»:الدنيا باظـت بعـد حـل أمـن الدولـة*
* 		كتب ــ سيد نون  	 		 «كل حاجة باظت بعد حل أمن الدولة، حتى المساجد،  فالجهاز كان يحدد  المسئولين عن المسجد قبل ثورة 25 يناير، ومن يقوم بتوزيع  الزكاة على  المواطنين، وإلى من تذهب، وهى كانت مسئوليتى وقتها بمسجد  النبى موسى،  والضابط هيثم بمباحث أمن الدولة يشهد».. هكذا عبر، وليد حسين  بيومى، المتهم  بقتل طالب الهندسة بالسويس أحمد حسين عيد، والمحبوس فى سجن  عتاقة بالسويس،  عن استغرابه للأوضاع بعد الثورة، مؤكدا أن الشيخ محمد حسان  مثله الأعلى». 	 		  	 		«الشروق» انفردت بحوار مع المتهم وليد، الذى يلقب  بالشيخ، وقال فى بداية  حديثه، إنه سيخرج من السجن قريبا، لأن الله يقف  بجانبه، كاشفا عن علاقته هو  وعدد من الشيوخ طوال السنوات الماضية مع جهاز  مباحث أمن الدولة».  	 		  	 		وبدأ وليد، وصلة من الدفاع عن نفسه، وأعاد  التأكيد فى بداية حديثه، على  أن طالب الهندسة كان يجلس فى فعل فاضح بشكل  واضح، وقال: «أنا لا أعرف لماذا  يكذبنى الجميع، ويصدق الفتاة التى كانت  بصحبة الطالب القتيل، رغم أننى  معروف للكل طوال حياتى أننى لا أكذب، بجانب  أننى لست على علاقة بالطالب  القتيل أو أسرته من قبل، كما أننى لا تربطنى  أى علاقة بوالد الطالب القتيل،  وأننى علمت فقط بعد القبض علىّ، أن والد  القتيل تاجر بشارع صدقى بالسويس،  الموجود به إحدى الزوايا التى كنت أقوم  برعايتها وأصلى بالناس فيها». 	 		  	 		وكشف وليد، عن علاقته، هو وعدد من  مشايخه بضباط فى جهاز أمن الدولة  المنحل، وقال: الضابط هيثم بمباحث أمن  الدولة، يشهد أن دورى توزيع الزكاة،  وكنا نتردد، عليه قبل الثورة، أنا  وإدارة المسجد، والمشايخ بالمسجد، أما  بعد الثورة، فقد جاء أشخاص من أهالى  المنطقة السكنية المحيطة بالمسجد،  وحاولوا السيطرة على كل شىء بالمسجد،  ومنها أموال الزكاة والتبرعات، وعندما  تصديت لهم قاموا بمحاولة تلفيق تهمة  لى، بأننى أقوم بالاستيلاء على أموال  الزكاة والتبرعات وهذا لم يحدث». 	  		  	 		وأكد الشيخ وليد، أن مثله الأعلى الشيخ محمد حسان، وأنه ينتمى  للتيار  السلفى، ويحب جميع شيوخ السلفيين الذين تربى على أيديهم بالمساجد  المختلفة  بالسويس ومن بينها مسجد النبى موسى، الذى كان يتلقى بداخله  الدروس الدينية  طوال السنوات الماضية، مشيرا إلى أن الجميع لديهم مفهوم  خاطئ، بأن الأمر  بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر جماعة، ولكن العمل بالأمر  بالمعروف والنهى عن  المنكر هو طريقة نحاول من خلالها هداية الناس إلى  الطريق المستقيم، وهذا ما  تعلمته من شيوخنا بالمساجد، وهو ضرورة الأمر  بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر،  من أجل القضاء على الفواحش، وكل ما يخالف  الدين، مؤكدا أنه وباقى زملائه  المتهمين ليسوا جماعة دينية، لكن هم أشخاص  يساعدون الناس. 	 		  	 		وأضاف وليد: أنه يحب الناس ويحب مساعدتهم، وأنه  ذهب إلى طالب الهندسة  القتيل لنصحة لأنه كان يحبه فى الله، ولم يكن ينوى  أى شر من أى نوع داخله،  ولكن محبة عباد الله ومحبة الله هى من دفعته  للذهاب إلى الطالب والحديث معه  لنصحه. 	 		  	 		كما كشف وليد، أنه كما  يوجد شيوخ ممن كانوا يعرفهم وعلى علاقة به قاموا  بإعطاء ظهرهم له فى  أزمته، وتخلوا عنه، يوجد أيضاء شيوخ ومصلون ساعدوه، فى  توكيل محامٍ معروف  داخل السويس من أجل الدفاع عنه خلال جلسات محاكمته. 	 		  	 		وطالب المتهم  وليد، ممن يريدون أن يعلموا من هو الشيخ وليد، أن يسألوا  المصلين  بالمساجد، ومن كان يقوم بتوزيع الزكاة والتبرعات، التى تأتى إلى  المساجد،  وعليهم أن يسألوا أحد الشيوخ من أعضاء مجلس الشعب الذين تربينا  على يديه،  وتعلمنا منه دروسه ويعرفنا جيدا من سنوات وجميع من حوله يعرفنى  من خلال  وقوفى بجانبه خلال انتخابات الشعب الماضية. 	 		  	 		وشدد وليد على أنه لا  يشغله جميع الاتهامات الواردة فى قرار النيابة  بإحالته إلى محكمة  الجنايات، لأنه واثق أن الله لن يتركه وسيقف بجواره،  وأنه حاليا يقوم  بالصلاة بالمساجين داخل عنبر المشايخ بالسجن، ويقومون  بتأدية صلاة  التروايح مع جميع المساجين. 	 		  	 		ووجه وليد، الشكر إلى مديرية أمن  السويس ومأمور قسم عتاقة بسبب المعاملة  الجيدة التى يتعامل بها هو وزملاؤه  داخل السجن، مؤكدا أنه يرى أن إدارة  السجن على خلق. 	 		  	 		وقبل  مغادرة الغرفة التى أجرت «الشروق» الحوار معه بداخلها، طلب المتهم،  من  مأمور قسم عتاقة، أن يسمح بتركيب شفاط فقط داخل محبسه، الذى يطلق عليه   عنبر المشايخ، وهو ما وافق عليه مأمور السجن.*

*



*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​​​*«كل حاجة باظت بعد حل أمن الدولة، حتى المساجد، فالجهاز كان يحدد المسئولين عن المسجد قبل ثورة 25 يناير، ومن يقوم بتوزيع الزكاة على المواطنين، وإلى من تذهب، وهى كانت مسئوليتى وقتها بمسجد النبى موسى، والضابط هيثم بمباحث أمن الدولة يشهد».. هكذا عبر، وليد حسين بيومى، المتهم بقتل طالب الهندسة بالسويس *​


​*هل هذا أعتراف بالحق لجهاز أمن الدولة لنظام مُبارك والعادلى ؟! *
*الرجل لا يتملق أحد فى غيبة الجهاز الآن ...وكلامه هذا حقيقى*
*أى داعية أو خطيب مسجد كان لا يجرؤ على أعتلاء منبر الخطابة بدون تصريح رسمى من الجهات الأمنية *
*التى كانت تعرف عنهم كل كبيرة وصغيرة ...*
*هل يعود الأمن الذى اختفى ؟*
*نتمنى ذلك ...*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أغسطس 2012)

*غدا.. بدء محاكمة المتهمين بقتل طالب الهندسة باسم "الأمر بالمعروف"

                                           كتب : خالد فهمي                  منذ 30 دقيقة             
 2 ​






                     المتهمين بقتل طالب الهندسة بالسويس          
         تنظر محكمة جنايات السويس غدا، الأحد، أولى جلسات محاكمة    المتهمين بقتل طالب كلية الهندسة بالسويس أحمد حسين عيد. وقالت مصادر أمنية    إن الشرطة سوف تتولى تأمين المحكمة من الداخل والخارج خوفا من حدوث    اشتباكات بين أسر المتهمين وأهل القتيل. 
وكانت التحقيقات والتحريات أكدت أن المتهمين الثلاثة "وليد حسين  بيومي عبد   الله" وشهرته الشيخ وليد، 28 سنة، عامل، وعنتر عبد النبي سيد  أحمد  خليفة،  26 سنة، ومجدي فاروق معاطي أبو العينين، 33 سنة، قد قاموا  بالتعدي  على  "أحمد حسين عيد" طالب بكلية الهندسة البالغ من العمر، 20 عاما،  مساء  25  يونيو الماضي بآلة حادة أثناء جلوسه بجوار خطيبته بداعي أنهم  شاهدوه  في  وضع مخل، وعقب ذلك لقي الشاب مصرعه متأثرا بالطعن في قدمه اليسرى  في  الأول  من يوليو الماضي.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*قبل بداية الجلسة..
والد قتيل السويس: شخصية إسلامية عرضت مليون جنيه للتنازل عن القضية*
*فجر حسين عيد، والد القتيل أحمد طالب كلية الهندسة والذى لقى مصرعه فى 1 يوليو الماضى على خلفية قيام 3 ملتحين بطعنه فى 25 يونيه لجلوسه بجوار خطيبته فى الطريق العام، أنه خلال اليومين الماضيين كان هناك بعض الوسطاء يمارسون الضغط عليه، من أجل التنازل عن القضية وقبول الدية، ولكنه رفض.

وأكد والد القتيل فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" قبل بداية الجلسة الأولى لنظر القضية والمنعقدة بمحكمة جنايات السويس أن شخصية إسلامية بالسويس قام بتوسيط أحد الأشخاص المقربين له وعرض عليه مبلغا يقترب من مليون جنيه كدية للتنازل عن القضية ولتهدئة الرأى العام وهو ما رفضه بشدة، مؤكدا أنه أرسل رسالة مع الوسيط أنه يعرض على هذه الشخصية العامة مبلغ 10 ملايين جنيه، نظيرا لدم ابنه وفى حالة قبوله لذلك سيقبل الدية والعرض المقدم منه.

وتابع والد القتيل أنه يرفض أى مساومات نظير التنازل عن القضية، مؤكدا أنها قضية رأى عام وقضية وطن ومقاومة فكر متطرف، لأن ما حدث أمس هو مقتل شاب، وما سوف يحدث غدا مقتل المئات تحت شعار الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر.*


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قبل بداية الجلسة..
> والد قتيل السويس: شخصية إسلامية عرضت مليون جنيه للتنازل عن القضية*
> *فجر حسين عيد، والد القتيل أحمد طالب كلية الهندسة والذى لقى مصرعه فى 1 يوليو الماضى على خلفية قيام 3 ملتحين بطعنه فى 25 يونيه لجلوسه بجوار خطيبته فى الطريق العام، أنه خلال اليومين الماضيين كان هناك بعض الوسطاء يمارسون الضغط عليه، من أجل التنازل عن القضية وقبول الدية، ولكنه رفض.
> 
> ...


عم حسين ده جدع


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*تم تأجيل القضيه الى يوم 25 سبتمبر​*


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

قضاء ابن ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*دفاع قاتلي طالب السويس ينسحب من القاعة بعد تأثره بدموع والد المجني عليه*


*



*
*تخلى المحامي عبد العزيز الجلاد عن الدفاع عن المتهمين الثلاثة  بقتل طالب السويس بعد أن شاهد أمامة والد الطالب القتيل يبكي أمام هيئة  المحكمة، وانسحب من القاعة، خلال أولى جلسات محاكمة المتهمين التي عقدت  السبت.*​ *وشهدت الجلسة حضور عدد من رموز القوى السياسية، من بينهم  قيادات بأحزب الناصري غد الثورة والوفد، كما حضر عدد من الطلاب زملاء طالب  الهندسة القتيل من أجل متابعة القضية والوقوف بجانب أسرة طالب الهندسة.*​ *بدروها، قامت قوات الشرطة بالسويس بنقل المتهمين الثلاثة من  محبسهم بسجن عتاقة بحي عتاقة بالسويس في ظل حراسة أمنية مشددة، وتم منع  دخول كاميرات القنوات الفضائية من قاعة المحكمة.*​ *وفي نهاية الجلسة، قضت محكمة جنايات السويس برئاسة المستشار  محمد عبد العزيز شاهين بتأجيل محاكمة المتهمين الثلاثة بقتل طالب هندسة  السويس إلى 25 سبتمبر المقبل.*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​ *بالصورة..ضرب"أبو حامد" وكسر ذراعه أثناء سيره بمصر الجديدة*

*                                              الاحد  26 اغسطس 2012    10:40:33 ص*
*





  تعرَّض محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، ومؤسس حزب حياة المصريين،   للاعتداء من قبل مواطنين يركبان دراجة نارية بجوار مطعم أبوشقرة في شارع   الميرغني بمصر الجديدة.*

* وقال المعتصمون أمام قصر الاتحادية إنه ضُرب بقطعة خشب على كتفه من أحد الشخصين ثم فرّا هاربين..*

*  واتجه أبو حامد للمستشفى وقام بعمل أشعة ، ثم وضع الأطباء جبيرة على كتفه بعد أن أصيب بكسر خفيف في ذراعه.*

* ورجح انصار ابو حامد ان يكون الجناة بعض بلطجية الاخوان الذين يتوعدون معارضى مرسى بالقتل والتهديد فى كل لحظة .*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قضاء ابن ...


 *لية ؟؟*
*عايزه ياخد قرار فى أول جلسة ؟ - القضية فيها إعدام *
*لازم يسمع الدفاع ...ولسة هيكون فيها تأجيل تانى *


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية ؟؟*
> *عايزه ياخد قرار فى أول جلسة ؟ - القضية فيها إعدام *
> *لازم يسمع الدفاع ...ولسة هيكون فيها تأجيل تانى *


اعدام فى الخير 
مش ياخد قرار من اول جلسه بس ياخد اى خطوات 
ولا الجلسه دى جلسه تأجيليه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اعدام فى الخير
> مش ياخد قرار من اول جلسه بس ياخد اى خطوات
> ولا الجلسه دى جلسه تأجيليه


*مافيش حاجة أسمها جلسة تأجيلية ...فيه فض أحراز وسماع مرافعة النيابة لو فيه مرافعة*
*وبعدين سماع طلبات الدفاع ...وبعدين سماع مرافعته ...ألخ ألخ*
*دى جناية والتهمة الموجة للمتهمين عقوبتها الإعدام ..هتاخد وقتها لسة *


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش حاجة أسمها جلسة تأجيلية ...فيه فض أحراز وسماع مرافعة النيابة لو فيه مرافعة*
> *وبعدين سماع طلبات الدفاع ...وبعدين سماع مرافعته ...ألخ ألخ*
> *دى جناية والتهمة الموجة للمتهمين عقوبتها الإعدام ..هتاخد وقتها لسة *



انا بتريق يا غالى هههههههه 
فض احراز وسماع مرافعه نيابه وسماع مرافعه دفاع فى 3 شهورهيتم منهم ايه ؟
الدفاع شاف والد الشهيد بيعيط ساب الجلسة ومشي 
يا حلاوة 
طب ماهو الجلسه الجايه احتمال تلاقيه بيعيط برضه بل شبه مؤكد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> طب ماهو الجلسه الجايه احتمال تلاقيه بيعيط برضه بل شبه مؤكد


*ههههههههههههههه ...لا مش هيعيط ولا حاجة هو بس كان حابب يتصور ويعمل شو لنفسه *
*ما اكثرهم يا أوسى ...حقك عليا أنا *

*آدى ياسيدى أسباب التأجيل :*
*قررت محكمة جنايات السويس الدائرة الثالثة تأجيل نظر قضية المتهمين الثلاثة بقتل أحمد حسين عيد 20 سنة طالب بكلية الهندسة إلى 25 سبتمبر، وذلك *
*(1)  لتوكيل محامين جدد للمتهمين الأول والثالث بعد اعتذار المحامى الخاص بهما، *
*(2) واستعجال تقرير الطب الشرعى للسلاح المستخدم فى الجريمة، *
*(3) وسماع شهود الإثبات "العميد سامى لطفى مدير المباحث – وشهود الواقعة عربى كامل والفتاة "آية ياسر*

*شهر ونص وتقرير الطب الشرعى ما طلعش لغاية دلوقتى ؟*
*ياحلااااوة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*تواجد مكثف لمشايخ الدعوة السلفية بمحاكمة قاتل طالب الهندسة بالسويس*​

*شهدت قاعة محكمة جنايات السويس، والتى تشهد اليوم محاكمة الملتحين الثلاثة، والمتهمين بقتل أحمد عيد حسين طالب كلية الهندسة تواجدا مكثفا لمشايخ الدعوة السلفية بالسويس.*

*ومن جانبها، كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بالمحكمة، وذلك خلال محاكمة الملتحين الثلاثة "وليد حسين بيومى عبد الله" وشهرته الشيخ وليد 28 سنة عامل، وعنتر عبد النبى سيد أحمد خليفة، 26 سنة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحكم بالسجن المشدد 15 عاما للملتحين قاتلى طالب الهندسة بالسويس*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحكم بالسجن المشدد 15 عاما للملتحين قاتلى طالب الهندسة بالسويس*


*بوكرا بعد سنتين بيطلعوا إفراج بحسن السلوك ، حكم مسخرة .
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحكم بالسجن المشدد 15 عاما للملتحين قاتلى طالب الهندسة بالسويس*


*حكم غير عــــــــــــــــــادل ... القصاص سيكون فى الآخره فلاتحزن على قصاص الأرض.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحكم بالسجن المشدد 15 عاما للملتحين قاتلى طالب الهندسة بالسويس*



*فين الشريعة ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*نقل والد طالب هندسة السويس إلى المستشفى لإضرابه عن الطعام اعتراضاً على الحكم





الثلاثاء 25.09.2012 - 07:19 م








كتب حسن غنيمة 
قرر المستشار عبد العزيز شاهين قاضى محاكمة قتلة طالب هندسة السويس نقل  والد المجنى عليه حسين عيد "56 سنة" إلى مستشفى السويس العام بسبب انهياره  الشديد وإضرابه عن الطعام.

ودخل والد القتيل فى إضراب تام عن الطعام عقب سماعه النطق بالحكم على  الثلاثة متهمين بقتل نجله بالسجن المشدد 15 عاماً حيث أمر القاضى حرس  المحكمة بنقل والد طالب الهندسة إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج .

وكان والد المجنى عليه قد هاجم القاضى قائلا:" ان الحكم ظالم لأنه كان  يتوقع الحكم بالإعدام على المتهمين الثلاثة وهدد برفع الأمر إلى محكمة  العدل الدولية".

البلد


​*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*يحمد ربنا انه ما عدلش توصيف التهمة الى ضرب أفضى الى موت *
*هو أخد التلاتة شروة واحدة ...*
*فتشوا على تقرير الطب الشرعى ...أعتقد فيما يعتقد المعتقدون *
*أن اللعبة كلها وحيثيات الحكم ستأتى على ضوء هذا التقرير !*


----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ست سنين لشخص  اهان رمز دينى
و15 سنة للقتل
بصراحة القضاء المصرى رائع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

